# Gas or electric range



## Josie (Apr 28, 2007)

I will be replacing an electric range, and have the option to replace it with a gas one. What is the better one to cook with gas or electric?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Cooking with gas is FAR SUPERIOR to cooking with electric. Gas is instantly hot, instantly off, and can be instantly adjusted. 

If I ever moved into a house with an electric range, that'd be the first thing I'd change. 

An electric oven on the other hand is fine, and even preferred by some cooks. So if your range and oven are separate units, keep the oven electric, and switch the range to gas.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I had used electric for approx. 12 years.
I switched to gas about 3 years ago, and I would never go back to electric.


Natehanson, has mentioned all of the things that I was thinking of.
I really like it.
My oven is also gas, and convection.
I really LOVE, the oven being convection.

If you do a lot of baking. It is really good.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

If they bring gas to my street, the first thing that will go will be the range top.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Gas is definitely better for cooking, but electric (new) is easy cleanup.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

Another vote for gas here.

My parents have a dual-fuel range, gas on the stove and electric (convection) for the oven. It's the best of both worlds.


----------

